# unlock orkut album



## tanvideshpande (Jun 12, 2008)

If you need to view locked orkut album, then you need to use grease monkey script..
the proper method is shown here

[link removed - against forum rules]

its difficult to post the full source here.. if you have any doubts, do ask me


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you know that such types of scripts are illegal because you are invading someone's privacy?

btw illegal discussions not allowed here


----------



## tanvideshpande (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry.. i dont know, i just joined.. 

i will read the rules now. thanks for suggestion


----------

